# New Columbia owner



## bcbristoll (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi new here. Just purchased a 1966 31' columbia (did he say 1966!!). Anyway, survey went well, price was inexpensive, took it out to the buoy last week without incident. It has an old atomic 4 which started and runs impressively. Question is....the shift lever was broke. Judging from where it is located, I'm not surprised. I had it brazed and that lasted about 15 minutes once I was under way. Does anyone know of somewhere I might go to purchase one of these? Is there an old boat salvage yard? Otherwise I guess I'll use a vice grip and in the fall see if I can make one....this time out of stainless. Anyway, glad to find this forum and look forward to sailing and good discourse.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

There are surplus marine dealers:
Minney's Yacht Surplus - Home
But sometimes parts is just parts so you find something similar that fits.
https://search.defender.com/?expression=shift%20handle&s=1
Or check with largest supplier of A4 parts
https://moyermarine.com/


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

bcbristoll said:


> Hi new here. Just purchased a 1966 31' columbia (did he say 1966!!). Anyway, survey went well, price was inexpensive, took it out to the buoy last week without incident. It has an old atomic 4 which started and runs impressively. Question is....the shift lever was broke. Judging from where it is located, I'm not surprised. I had it brazed and that lasted about 15 minutes once I was under way. Does anyone know of somewhere I might go to purchase one of these? Is there an old boat salvage yard? Otherwise I guess I'll use a vice grip and in the fall see if I can make one....this time out of stainless. Anyway, glad to find this forum and look forward to sailing and good discourse.


The shift lever on the Atomic 4 needs to be sturdier than on most small diesels since the forces are larger. If you buy a new/used one, make sure that is the case.


----------



## bcbristoll (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll keep looking...and yes I'll make sure it is very sturdy


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

If I remember correctly, As originally installed, the typical Columbia 'shift lever' on an Atomic 4 was a socket that looked like the top of a snubbing winch and which took the flat plate style snubbing winch handle. The socket and lever was made by Merriman, who is no longer in business (Although Wilcox Crittenden also made a similar socket and handle). The handles looked something like this:

https://picclick.com/Vintage-Aluminum-Winch-Handle-Boat-Sailing-Marine-Nautical-222293581790.html

A new handle would be pretty easy to make out of a piece of aluminum or bronze bar-stock.

Jeff


----------



## MarkLarson (Jun 28, 2018)

Welcome the community.


----------



## lsulsu (Jun 30, 2018)

welcome!


----------

